# hi-games.net 2x2 solved in scramble



## MrData (Jul 9, 2009)

...and this is what happened.
http://icanhasupload.com/uploads/2009/07/2x2solvedinscramble.bmp

Every time I click replay it gives a different random big number as the time.
I do have a vid of a replay, but I currently have no way to upload it.
Maybe sometime soon...
I just wish it gave me a time of 0.00.

EDIT: I just reviewed the scramble frame-by-frame: D2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F2

EDIT 2: vid.


----------



## joey (Jul 9, 2009)

You OWNED hi-games!


----------



## MrData (Jul 9, 2009)

According to the time, hi-games owned me.


----------



## joey (Jul 9, 2009)

Or you have too much time and don't know how to solve a 2x2 very fast, and/or use a VERY inefficient method!


----------



## MrData (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't think it's possible for anyone to take that long to solve a 2x2, even if they've never solved a cube before.


----------



## Ellis (Jul 9, 2009)

Already solved and it still took you 18 days? Cmon Steven, even I could beat that.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 9, 2009)

LOL XD
What would happen, if this would be a scramble at a competition?


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 9, 2009)

Off topic, but.... i just wanted to express my opinion that Mr.Data, you have such an awesome location, avatar and name.

I loved Star Trek: The Next Generation, that and the original are my favorites out of the whole Star Trek universe.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 9, 2009)

Yes said:


> LOL XD
> What would happen, if this would be a scramble at a competition?



It can happen if someone covers the cube when they give it to the scramblers. I accidentally did that at VA 08. Someone else also covered my cube at the same competition.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 9, 2009)

MistArts said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > LOL XD
> ...


 That also happened to me during the finals of TOS '09. During the "inspection", I told the judge that my scramble had an F3L skip


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 9, 2009)

Next time please upload a .jpeg or a .gif image


----------



## MrData (Jul 10, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Off topic, but.... i just wanted to express my opinion that Mr.Data, you have such an awesome location, avatar and name.
> 
> I loved Star Trek: The Next Generation, that and the original are my favorites out of the whole Star Trek universe.


Haha, thanks.
TNG and TOS are my favorites as well.



rahulkadukar said:


> Next time please upload a .jpeg or a .gif image



I'll try to remember that next time, though I doubt there will be a next time.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 10, 2009)

MrData said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > Off topic, but.... i just wanted to express my opinion that Mr.Data, you have such an awesome location, avatar and name.
> ...




haha i Lol'd


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 10, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> Next time please upload a .jpeg or a .gif image



I feel like I'm using 56k.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 11, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> rahulkadukar said:
> 
> 
> > Next time please upload a .jpeg or a .gif image
> ...


I vote for PNG.

Lossy -> JPG
Lossless (e.g. screenshots) -> PNG


----------



## dougbenham (Jul 11, 2009)

MrData said:


> I do have a vid of a replay, but I currently have no way to upload it.
> Maybe sometime soon...



http://www.tinypic.com/ allows you to upload videos.


----------



## Jai (Jul 17, 2009)

I got one as well 
http://files.getdropbox.com/u/928108/solved2x2.png


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 17, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> rahulkadukar said:
> 
> 
> > Next time please upload a .jpeg or a .gif image
> ...



Hey. You shoosh.


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow that's hella slow


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 17, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> Wow that's hella slow



I'm at my grandparents house >_<


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 17, 2009)

lol the elderly and technology.. not a great mix


----------



## Gurplex (Jul 17, 2009)

pfft, noob!
I got a sub 25000 second solve yesterday. own3ddd


----------



## MrData (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok I finally got a vid up.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow, you were waiting for something like this...but I did not expect this >.>


----------



## MrData (Jul 21, 2009)

Haha, yeah I was.
If it got me a 0.00 I would have stopped doing hi-games 2x2 by now.
I'm still waiting for a 1 move solution.



Cubes=Life said:


> Off topic, but.... i just wanted to express my opinion that Mr.Data, you have such an awesome location, avatar and name.
> 
> I loved Star Trek: The Next Generation, that and the original are my favorites out of the whole Star Trek universe.


I just noticed your competition 3x3 avg is 17.01. O.O


----------



## dChan (Jul 22, 2009)

MrData said:


> Haha, yeah I was.
> If it got me a 0.00 I would have stopped doing hi-games 2x2 by now.
> I'm still waiting for a 1 move solution.
> 
> ...



Heh, too bad it didn't give you that 0.00. That would have been great!


----------



## Escher (Aug 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtJJd8aIozw

I got the same here. Just like you, the times changed. It's funny, I never go on hi-games so I have far fewer opportunities to get crazy things like this 
I think the scramble is 6 moves, cba to work out which 6.


----------

